# Sunny Day's and Summer Nights



## jordanmulder (Nov 6, 2011)

Some recent herping I have been doing, Most of it is from but not restricted to Glenrock, I also had the pleasure of meeting Stephen (Geckphotographer) to do some of my herping with! Thanks so much mate! I realy learnt alot being with you! I would appreciate any feed back or criticism to some of my info or photographs.

I'll start with the Lizards...

The common Amphibolurus Muricatus, These guys I have found to like coastal heath and Dry Eucalyptus (Mainly in cleared spaces with low shrubs mind you) You will normaly see them perched on low branches or fallen logs from my experiance... Howevery I was surprised to find as in the case of Pic #1 rather high above me on a dead tree.

















Another common species but they still strike me as a very interesting species...Physignathus Lesueurii Lesueurii I find them normaly to inhabit most habitats but are usualy associated with water though not always. I'm afraid this is not a great shot because I see them so much I can't realy be bothered photographing them.






Varanus Varius, unfortunately I haven't been able to get any good shots of these at all because they are alway either climbing up trees or walking through the bush.. oh well these will have to do. These guys I have always found in Dry Eucalyptus. 





















Belatorius Major, I found this guy with Dan40d (thanks for showing me that walk you are an amazing photographer and I realy admire you and I found tonnes of land mullets on the walk with you since... I'll have to catch up with you soon) These guys prefer a cooler climate (I won't say damp although often they are asociated with rainforesty-type places) I normaly find them in patches of sun between the shadows of trees.











And probably my best find was this Pygopus lepidopus!! Found this guy with Stephen. 
















I have a also found a yellow faced whip snake... of cause it was the day that I forgot the memory card for the camera, also found a RBB that shot off into some bracken too quickly to get a shot.

Now the frogs

Litora Fallax, common nearly every where and are usualy sitting on reeds or other vegetaion by the water.











Litora Peroni, If you find L. Fallax these guys are'nt normaly far away, To get these shots I had to wade into filthy, Muddy, Dirty water Well above the knees, Was it worth my discomfort Lol?


























Litora Wilcoxi, found these with steven also, Very common On the rocks by moving water.
I don't particularly like the rest of these photos but oh well I'll cough them up any way















Crinia Signifera, Also found with Steven, you here more than you see with these guys, They inhabit nearly any place imaginable lol. Bad pic unfortunately.






And last but not leas Adeletus Brevis










Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome pics there Jordan! I wish we had so much variety and quantity of herps down in Vic!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Some nice finds and some awesome shots. Good work


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 6, 2011)

amazing stuff jordan 
love the frogs, spicially your fallax pics !!!

i find jackys on logs and rocks basking during the day, but i go at about 6pm when the suns down and i find them under big recently full branches that are full of eucalyptus leaves - if you know what i mean  , like a fallen bush from the tree


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice pics mate, you shoot with a lot lower (number) aperture with those frogs than I do. I realise with sub-standard flash it can be hard, but I'd be bumping it up just a bit.Otherwise I reckon you are doing some really nice stuff and as your equipment improves and you get more experience your shots will too.

By the way mind if I put my pics up in this thread?


----------



## Smithers (Nov 6, 2011)

Great images Jordan


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 6, 2011)

Fabulous photos .... and some fantastic finds. 

Glenrock nature reserve is a fantastic place. Been years since I've taken the walk from Dudley Beach or from Merewether Baths or down the hill from Scenic Dr. It's a long arduous walk and not for anyone who isn't fit.

Another nice spot worth checking out is the bushy area along the road that goes down from near the Dudley BC to the carpark above Dudley Beach and the creek that runs down from the hill there. I know the gate is closed and locked at the top of that road at about 6pm (?) and reopened at 4am (?).

Used to be able to drive down to very close to the lagoon. Is that still possible ?

Used to walk around from Merewether Ocean Baths to near the Lagoon to collect weed for luderick fishing - heck those rocks can be slippery and slimy there. 

When I was kid I used to fish the beach at Glenrock - was a top spot for tailor and jewfish and the rocks on the headland on the Sth end were fanastic for snapper from the rocks , caught many a nice fish there.


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your comments and criticism!!



GeckPhotographer said:


> By the way mind if I put my pics up in this thread?


Would Love you too, Go ahead!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 6, 2011)

Adelotus brevis female by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pygopus lepidopodus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pygopus lepidopodus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 6, 2011)

Man they truly are amazing!!! My stuff looks so bad compared to this lol!


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 6, 2011)

Your images are good Jordan, not everyone has a 5D and a twin flash. The gear really does make a difference, learn with the stock stuff and by the time you upgrade your gear you'll be taking spectacular images. You can only milk so much DOF out of onboard flashes at night....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 7, 2011)

I totally agree with what Echiopsis said, there's a lot gear does. Of course there's still a lot left up to the photographer but no matter how good you are you need the right gear and the right moment to take the best pic.


----------



## Australis (Nov 7, 2011)

Great photos.. love that mullet.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love to know what kind of Camera you are using to get the great quality photos


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys for the encouragent... To be honest sometimes when I have found something I forget all about composition and what my apeture is and all that caus I'm so excited... I realy need to learn to harness that a bit lol.

Ianinoz, It's still possible as far as I know...



Poggle said:


> I would love to know what kind of Camera you are using to get the great quality photos


Olympus e-620


----------



## cwebb (Nov 7, 2011)

amazing photos, you are very talented


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 7, 2011)

If anyone wants to see my EXIF click on the photo to go to it's flickr page, click actions above the photo, scroll down to view EXIF.


----------

